#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Бирма >  > > >  >  >  Наблюдать, осознавать, отпускать, мало есть, мало спать - или три месяца в Бирме

## Жека

_
"Ананда, будьте сами себе островом, будьте сами себе светом и прибежищем, обретите остров в Дхамме, найдите в ней прибежище; не ищите его ни в чем ином.
При этом, Ананда, бхикку пребывает, созерцая тело, как состоящее из частей, ревностный, внимательный, владеющий собой благодаря сдерживанию 
"Ананда, будьте сами себе островом, будьте сами себе светом и прибежищем, обретите остров в Дхамме, найдите в ней прибежище; не ищите его ни в чем ином.
При этом, Ананда, бхикку пребывает, созерцая тело, как состоящее из частей, ревностный, внимательный, владеющий собой благодаря сдерживанию жажды и недовольства, так свойственных этому миру. Так же и в чувствах пребывает он, созерцая чувства...Так же и внутри своего ума пребывает он... и в состояниях своего ума пребывает он, созерцая состояния своего ума, ревностный, внимательный, владеющий собой благодаря сдерживанию жажды и недовольства, так свойственных этому миру"._

"Ты должна поехать в Бирму, - безапелляционно говорит Учитель. -  Там пока еще учат пути, который проповедовал Будда - пути памятования и Постижения, осознанности и проникновения".

... От Бангкока до Янгона - всего час полета, но ощущение, что ты прилетел из одной галактики в другую. Благополучный Тайланд с его небоскребами, дорогими машинами и атмосферой всеобщей расслабленности так резко контрастирует с щемящей беднотой и неустроенностью Бирмы, что я убедилась в правильности решения - не путешествовать по стране, а поехать сразу в монастырь и все три месяца действия визы (особая медитационная виза, делается быстро в Бангкоке, нужно пригласительное письмо от выбранного монастыря) - медитировать и только медитировать. 
Бирма показалась мне младшей сестрой Индии, но Индия слишком гармонична и колоритна в своем хаосе, чего в Янгоне я совсем не почувствовала. 
Спустя пару месяцев я пойму, как удивительно, что в мире, где процветает хитрость, жадность и вероломство - есть места, в которых люди готовы сделать для тебя все, чтобы ты только практиковал Дхамму. Они будут покупать тебе мыло и шампунь и приносить его в кути, будут подметать за тебя листья и заплатят три доллара за твою просроченную визу в аэропорту, потому что ты же медитировал! 
И я буду прятать слезы в этом аэропорту, по привычке смотря в пол (в монастыре глазеть по сторонам было строго запрещено), гадая, как же жить в мире, полном звуков - после мира, в котором самым громким звуком было биение твоего собственного сердца...

*Усмирение строптивого* 

"Неконтролируемый ум - как непослушный ребенок без присмотра родителей. Йоги должен распознать жажду или гнев сразу после их появления, а также знать о том, что они в данный момент не присутствуют в уме. Это и есть памятование об уме, читтаупассана сатипаттхана". Саядо У Пандита. 

Пандитарама - огромный лесной медитационный центр в часе езды от Янгона: его основатель - 95- летний У Пандита (Саядо Джи), один из главных учеников дост. Махаси Саядо, которого в Бирме называли маха- пуриса (великий человек). Махаси Саядо возглавил шестой буддийский Собор и основал очень много медитационных центров Сатипаттханы в Бирме и по всему миру. 
О технике: на самом деле, никакого "метода Махаси Саядо" не существует, но есть метод Будды, адаптированный Махаси Саядо для наших дней. 


Итак, обязанности йоги в Пандитараме (без соблюдения которых его просто попросят оттуда)

1. Четко следовать режиму дня (об этом позже, но скажу только, что дисциплина - армейская). 
2. Делать все очень медленно (одно из самых трудных правил). 
3. Поддерживать памятование каждую секунду, не пропуская ни единого объекта. Поле для наблюдения очень широкое: это тело (позы, движение, дыхание); чувства (приятные, болезненные и нейтральные); ум (какой он в данную секунду - спокойный или неугомонный, счастливый или полный боли, принимающий или напряженный, безмятежный или запутанный и тд); ментальные феномены (звуки, формы, запахи, вкусы, прикосновения, мысли, воспоминания, планирования и тд).
Все происходящее йоги должен мысленно проговаривать: "сижу, сижу", "касаюсь", "слышу", и тд. 
Цитата от Саядо Джи: 
"Наблюдать все, что происходит прямо сейчас с телом и умом: слышание, видение, ходьба, сидение, размышления - вот задача йоги. Никакой другой задачи у него нет. Йоги должен работать с усердием и мужеством. Должен наблюдать объекты, которые возникают в каждом моменте. Если йоги пренебрегают своим долгом, они унижают и себя, и Дхамму, и медитационный центр. Каждый пропущенный объект - это потеря. Если йоги теряет объект наблюдения, то он должен скорректировать себя".
4. Охранять все чувственные двери, в первую очередь - не смотреть по сторонам, а - только себе под ноги.
5. Каждый другой день встречаться с учителем и отчитываться о своей практике.
6. Не разговаривать и не контактировать никаким другим способом (улыбки, жесты, прикосновения) - с другими йоги. Разговаривать разрешено только с учителем.
7. В медитации сидя йоги пребывает с главным объектом (элементом воздуха): подъемом и опусканием стенки живота. Он должен отслеживать каждый подъем и опускание от начала до конца. В медитации на ходьбе йоги отслеживает три шага: подъем стопы, ее "заведение" вперед и опускание на землю. 
Во все остальное время каждое движение тела должно быть отслежено, будь то сгибание локтя, поворот головы, перемещение тела из одной позы в другую, каждый акт видения и слышания, каждое размышление и планирование, и многое- многое другое! Это называется - осознавание каждого возникающего в настоящую секунду объекта. При этом в формальной медитации у йоги есть главные объекты, которые он прилежно удерживает и отслеживает, а в "дэйли лайф" ему приходится быть внимательным ко всему, что происходит, не забывая о "slowly, slowly, slowly"...
8. Практика Сатипаттханы - не для мыслителей. Йоги должен отбросить все привычки анализировать, размышлять и рефлексировать. 
9. Йоги берет обязательство хранить восемь принципов сила (нравственности), в которых к стандартным пяти добавляется запрет на все развлечения, украшение и косметику, прием пищи и питательных напитков после полудня и сон или отдых на высоких и роскошных кроватях. 
10. Йоги обязан быть честным и открытым и ставить своего наставника в известность при нарушении правил или метода практики.

----------

Ittosai (01.02.2014), Joy (22.09.2014), Lion Miller (23.11.2014), PampKin Head (23.02.2014), sergey (01.02.2014), SlavaR (01.02.2014), Tong Po (02.02.2014), ullu (03.02.2014), Vladiimir (01.02.2014), Won Soeng (20.09.2014), Алик (01.02.2014), Ануруддха (01.02.2014), Аньезка (02.02.2014), Богдан Б (10.02.2014), Бодо (02.02.2014), Влад К (01.02.2014), Владимир Николаевич (11.04.2016), Германн (01.02.2014), Гошка (22.09.2014), Дордже (01.02.2014), Игорь Владимирович (29.11.2014), Йен (20.09.2014), Крусс (22.12.2014), Кузьмич (02.02.2014), Лайммилл (01.02.2014), Лукаш (02.02.2014), Михаил_ (20.05.2017), Ритл (01.02.2014), Сергей Ч (01.02.2014), Слава (02.02.2014), Федор Ф (01.02.2014), Фил (01.02.2014), Читтадхаммо (01.02.2014), Эделизи (01.02.2014), Юань Дин (27.11.2014), Юй Кан (01.02.2014), Яреб (01.02.2014)

----------


## Жека



----------

Алекс Андр (01.02.2014), Богдан Б (10.02.2014), Гошка (22.09.2014), Ритл (01.02.2014), Федор Ф (01.02.2014), Фил (01.02.2014)

----------


## Жека

... -  У меня резкие, очень сильные боли в животе, мне нужен доктор! - еле слышно произношу я, с трудом сохраняя равновесие при 35 градусной жаре, когда солнце, кажется, проживает тебя насквозь.
Пронзительные карие глаза Няьнавудха Тхера  смотрят насмешливо:
- А что если просто - НАБЛЮДАТЬ? Наблюдать боль - каждый момент, когда она происходит?


*Дост. Ньянавудха* - непальский бхикку, который более двадцати лет живет и практикует подле Саядо Джи, его правая рука и наставник йогинов, которые приезжают учиться медитации. Он выглядит очень молодо, однако мало кто из современных монахов может сравниться с ним в мудрости, самообладании и умении "держать" тебя в напряжении в хорошем смысле. За три месяца у меня было порядка тридцати интервью с ним: после некоторых я чуть не плакала, так обидно было слушать суровую критику, когда тебя отсчитывают за каждую мелочь (не так сидишь, не так ходишь, не так отчитываешься, размышляешь вместо того, чтобы наблюдать, и так далее и так далее), но внутренне я всегда чувствовала, что он прав.
 Учитель отвечает на любой вопрос мгновенно, и он очень равностный: с пожилой азиатской женщиной, которая за два месяца практики научилась только внимательно ходить - он будет говорить с тем же состраданием, что и с йоги, которые на собственном опыте проникли в понимание изменчивости и болезненности всего сущего...
- Послушный ум, знаешь ли, приносит большое счастье! - говорит он мне. 

Кстати, о принятии критики. Одно дело - научиться слушать того, кого ты уважаешь и считаешь мудрее себя, однако можно и совсем наоборот. Однажды у дост. Сарипутта, чьи духовные достижения были чрезвычайно высоки и который обладал вторым после самого Будды всезнанием и сверхъестественными способностями, чивара упала с плеча. Один недавно посвященный монах (саманера) сделал ему замечание, и он поправил свою одежду, а затем, сложив руки в анджали, поблагодарил младшего брата. Такой вот был удивительный человек...

*Если вы можете есть и ходить - вы можете и медитировать*!

Жесткая дисциплина - визитная карточка всех центров У Пандиты. 
В три часа - подъем, в 22 - отбой. Если вы не пришли в медитационный зал, то у вас может быть только одна причина - вы так больны, что не можете не только медитировать, но и ходить и есть. Если вы можете ходить и есть - значит, можете и медитировать.
За каждым шагом - наблюдение. На завтрак, обед и на Учение - строем в линейке.
Медитация - только в позе лотоса или полулотосе, без расслабленных вариантов. В течение целого часа запрещено двигаться и менять позу. 
После полудня нельзя не только есть, но и пить чай, кофе, какао и любые другие питательные напитки с сахаром или без (вечером дают стакан сока без мякоти).
Во время ходьбы, в столовой или на учениях не разрешено смотреть по сторонам и даже на самого Саядо Джи. 
Понятно, никакого интернета, телефона и книг! 
Первое время соблюдение всех этих правил давалось мне очень тяжело: я по природе бунтарь, и всегда имела проблемы с дисциплиной и в школе, и в офисе, и вот так просто принять, что ты должен играть по чужим правилам, и за тобой постоянно ревностно наблюдают - это настоящая ломка. Спустя примерно месяц все это потеряло значение: атмосфера вокруг такая поддерживающая, люди готовы создать все условия для твоей практики, что ты понимаешь - это для твоего же блага. 
И сам факт того, что ты практикуешь совместно с сотнями других людей, что само по себе создает определенное напряжение и шумовую завесу - вдруг из раздражающего фактора (ну сколько можно шуршать пакетом! Почему она так кашляет рядом со мной?) - превращается в фактор поддержки. Ты понимаешь, что все люди приехали сюда облегчить свои страдания и обучиться Пути - единственному пути избавления от всех горестей, пути памятования и осознавания. Отношения с другими йоги становятся невероятно трепетными: хотя вы не разговариваете, но взаимопомощь может проявляться без слов: вы дарите друг другу кофе и лекарства, уступаете дорогу, делитесь подушками для сидения...
Постепенно чувствительность обостряется, и ты начинаешь понимать, что происходит с людьми вокруг: кого "несет" полет озарений, а кто тихо мучается и ждет не дождется гонга...
Примерно в это же время в сознании начинают происходить радикальные перемены. Внезапно для тебя перестает существовать "реальный" мир, который есть, в большинстве своем, продукт твоего ума, и ты выключаешь все ментальные реакции, связанные с ним. Твое сознание сужается, нет - наконец, оно становится широким и распахнутым и лишается забот, кроме одной: как сделать шаг левой ногой и как - правой. Перестают волновать все материальные заботы, забываешь про Россию или Азию, ум выключает все планирования и воспоминания, все тревоги и ожидания. Тебя перестает волновать даже достижения знания Пути и Плода; конечно, чудесно остановить все это страдание, но нет смысла торопить природу: от семени - росток, от ростка - цветок... 
Но самое главное чудо, которое происходит - полное отделение от мира чувственных наслаждений. Все мы живем в кама- локе и помешаны на его радостях, однако счастье покоя, счастья не-владения и созерцания - ни одна радость от еды, запахов, вкусов - не может сравниться с этим. Саядо Джи любит говорить: 
_"С самого утра и до ночи человек сгорает в огне жажды, мечется от предмета к предмету в поисках наслаждения, и лишь сон дает ему некоторую передышку. Наконец-то нет больше звуков, форм, запахов - о, отдых! Никто в мире не согласится променять свой сон ни на одно из чувственных удовольствий"_

----------

Ittosai (01.02.2014), Joy (22.09.2014), Pyro (01.02.2014), Sadhak (02.02.2014), SlavaR (01.02.2014), Tong Po (02.02.2014), ullu (03.02.2014), Vladiimir (01.02.2014), Won Soeng (20.09.2014), Алекс Андр (01.02.2014), Алик (01.02.2014), Аньезка (02.02.2014), Богдан Б (10.02.2014), Бодо (02.02.2014), Влад К (01.02.2014), Германн (01.02.2014), Гошка (22.09.2014), Дордже (01.02.2014), Крусс (22.12.2014), Кузьмич (02.02.2014), Лайммилл (01.02.2014), Мокроусов Вадим (01.02.2014), Ритл (01.02.2014), Сергей Ч (01.02.2014), Федор Ф (01.02.2014), Фил (01.02.2014), Читтадхаммо (01.02.2014), Эделизи (01.02.2014), Юй Кан (01.02.2014)

----------


## Жека

*
Сати бережет ум от зла*

... В один момент ты понимаешь, что обычный повседневный ум - это ум шизофреника: он комментирует все подряд, связывает бесконечные цепочки ассоциаций, что- то роет в прошлом и кидается в будущее; они никогда не пребывает в безмятежности и отпускании. Он способен хватать даже страдание - только чтобы получить новый объект для своих виртуальных скитаний и закрепить себя. 
_Будда сказал: " С безначальных времен этот ум странствовал где хотел, пытаясь доставлять себе удовольствие как ему угодно, бродил как заблудившийся скиталец.
Как хозяин останавливает взбесившегося слона, так теперь я с мудростью буду сдерживать, обуздывать, ограничивать свой ум, контролировать и подчинять его"._
А ведь природа ума - не только хватать и блуждать, но и - отпускать, принимать, пребывать, отпускать, принимать, пребывать, отпускать....

Саядо Джи говорит, что Сати охраняет ум от омрачений: когда он пребывает с объектом здесь и сейчас, не остается времени на блуждания, и омрачения не могут проникнуть в поток ума. При этом сати - это не обычная внимательность, сати - это ум, который удерживает благое, светлое, умелое. Сати рождается их Саддхи (веры), и работает совместно с Вирия (энергией), которая заключается в том, чтобы приумножать благое и искоренять зло. Когда эти три фактора работают вместе, Самадхи расцветает и такой фактор, как "прицеливание", "попадание" в объект - вы не просто видите его, но знаете его природу. Дыхание более - не обычный вдох или выход, но и познавание того, что сопровождает его - жесткость или мягкость, напряжение или расслабление, удерживание или отпускание. Это знание, происходит ли дыхание со злостью или нет, с состраданием - или нет, с беспокойством - или с уравновешенностью. 
Если ум держит объект и полностью понимает его природу, то все помехи не имеют шанса проникнуть в сознание, но взамен них возникает радость и счастье, которые не связаны с чувственностью. А если есть радость - гнев и раздражение не находят себе места. 
Отношение к физической боли тоже сильно меняется: она перестает беспокоить ум, и он просто познаёт ее - в конце концов, боль или счастье меняются каждое мгновение, так что глупо отрицать одно и привязываться к другому. В этом случае медитация лишь увеличивает страдания, потому что поддерживает обычное движение ума - притягивать и отталкивать. 
"Когда мы наблюдаем боль или зуд, мы должны быть смелыми и не позволить болезненным чувствам захватить и ослабить нас. Наблюдать их близко, постоянно, бесстрашно - это веданупассана сатипаттхана. В противном случае ведана станет причиной танха, потому что человек хочет заменить мучительное чувство на удовольствие. Зная чувства такими, какие они есть, мы уничтожаем неведение. Если йоги наслаждается приятными ощущениями в медитации, он позволяет возникнуть акусала. Можно привязаться не только к чувству счастья, но и к нейтральным чувствам, которые тоже довольно приятны".

----------

Ittosai (01.02.2014), Sadhak (02.02.2014), SlavaR (01.02.2014), Tong Po (02.02.2014), ullu (03.02.2014), Vladiimir (01.02.2014), Алекс Андр (01.02.2014), Алик (01.02.2014), Богдан Б (10.02.2014), Бодо (02.02.2014), Влад К (01.02.2014), Германн (01.02.2014), Гошка (22.09.2014), Крусс (22.12.2014), Кузьмич (02.02.2014), Лайммилл (01.02.2014), Ритл (01.02.2014), Сергей Ч (01.02.2014), Федор Ф (01.02.2014), Читтадхаммо (01.02.2014), Эделизи (01.02.2014), Юй Кан (01.02.2014)

----------


## Жека

*Зачем же это все?
*
Весь путь Сатипаттханы ведет к мудрости и проникновению в природу вещей. Мудрость может быть краткой вспышкой света в ночи, или вести к духовному достижению, или ... вовсе не появиться.
Учителя в Пандитараме говорят, что если с йоги в течение двух- трех, хорошо - четырех, недель не произошло "ничего особенного", это означает, что у него нет ни веры, ни энергии, ни желания практиковать, и такие люди должны покинуть центр. 
*
Махаси Саядо* (отрывок из книги)

_«Его восприятие настолько отчетливо, что он размышляет так: "Все приходит к концу; все исчезает. Ничто не постоянно". И далее он размышляет: "Только из-за невежества мы наслаждаемся жизнью. Но в действительности здесь нечем наслаждаться. Происходит постоянное возникновение и исчезновение, которое нас то и дело тревожит. Это в самом деле ужасно. В любой момент мы можем умереть, и все обязательно придет к концу. Это всеобщее непостоянство действительно страшно и ужасающе". Его размышление согласуется с фразой комментария: "Что непостоянно, то причиняет боль, боль ужаса; причиняет боль, потому что подавляет возникновением и исчезновением. Далее он размышляет: "Это масса страдания, неизбежного страдания. Возникающее и исчезающее, все это ничего не стоит. Остановить его ход нельзя; это свыше моих сил. Оно идет свои естественным путем". Медитирующий должен отследить все эти размышления и продолжать созерцать, как обычно.
Увидев на непосредственном опыте эти три характеристики, йоги размышляет: "Ничто не остается постоянным даже на мгновение, даже на время вспышки молнии. Я не осознавал этого раньше. Как оно прекращалось и исчезало в прошлом, так оно будет прекращаться и исчезать в будущем". Кроме того, посреди созерцаний медитирующий, по всей вероятности, осознает ужас существования. Он размышляет: "Человек наслаждается жизнью, не зная истины. Теперь, когда я знаю истину постоянного растворения, жизнь действительно страшна. Можно умереть в любой момент растворения. Само начало этой жизни ужасно, как и бесконечно повторяющиеся возникновения. Страшно переживать, что без настоящих черт и форм кажутся реальными возникновения. Кажутся реальными попытки остановить меняющиеся явления ради благополучия и счастья. Страшно перерождаться, потому что это будет повторение всегда прекращающихся и исчезающих объектов. Действительно ужасно быть старым, умирать, испытывать печаль, слезы, боль, горе и отчаяние»
«Пять совокупностей видны как вызывающие боль, как болезнь, как волдырь, как стрела, как катастрофа, как несчастье". 
Позднее практикующий испытывает удовлетворение, зная, что нет никакого "Я", "мое", "он", "его", и что возникают только конструкции; только одни конструкции познают другие._

*Я тебе напишу, или мы расстаемся навсегда*...

- Спасибо, спасибо, Бханте! Простите меня за глупость и за обиды!
-  Критиковать - это моя работа ,- улыбается дост. Ньянавудха. - Мы все когда- то выполняли практику в первый раз и ошибались: нужно понять, какой путь верный, а какой - ложный, и выбрать правильную тропинку. 
Он дарит мне порядка десятка книг Саядо Джи, а мы обнимаемся с девчонками - азиатками и европейками, корябаем на листочках емейлы, зная, что не будем ничего писать, но не можем не делать этого. 
Я жду такси и не отрываясь гляжу на большое озеро в обрамлении лотосов и водяных лилий - уже можно смотреть, и даже думать - о том, как сохранить чистоту и безмятежность ума в обычной жизни и о том, что пока в этом мире существуют такие места - он не обречен...

_"Самоконтроль приходит только через Сатипаттхану. Человек достигает острова покоя и умиротворения. Если бы мир следовал этому пути, это было бы действительно хорошее место, свободное от жестокости и насилия_". Саядо Джи,


*Практические советы* тем, кто хочет поехать в Пандитараму:
 - сайт Panditarama.net
-необходимо связаться с людьми из центра и попросить их прислать вам sponsorship letter, с которым вы пойдете получать медитационную визу. Медитировать без нее в монастыре могут не разрешить. Легче получать визу в Бангкоке, это делается даже за день.
- Все: кути, еда (кстати, отличного качества - в основном, местная и китайская), белье, предметы гигиены, вода, лекарства, репеленты - бесплатно. Вы можете оставить пожертвование, но главное пожертвование - ваша честная практика. Монахи не принимают денег и оставить подношение конкретному бхикку можно через офис, внеся сумму на его имя. 
- Ежегодно с декабря по февраль проходит международный 60 дневный ретрит. Это время отличной прохладной погоды и время, когда Саядо Джи дает учения. Великолепная возможность практиковать в прекрасной дружелюбной атмосфере.
- Климат в Бирме очень жаркий, и примерно с марта стоит сильнейшая жара, которая прерывается сезоном дождей (он приятен, но много комаров), и наиболее комфортный сезон - конец ноябрь - февраль.

- Расписание 
03:00	Wake up bell
04:00 to 05:00	Sitting Meditation
05:00 to 06:00	Breakfast and Practice
06:00 to 07:00	Sitting Meditation
07:00 to 08:00	Walking Meditation
08:00 to 09:00	Sitting Meditation
09:00 to 10:00	Bathing or Practice
10:00 to 12:00	Lunch, Rest or Practice
12:00 to 13:00	Sitting Meditation
13:00 to 14:00	Walking Meditation
14:00 to 16:00	Dhamma Talk, Discussion or Interview
16:00 to 17:00	Sitting Meditation
17:00 to 18:00	Walking Meditation
18:00 to 19:00	Sitting Meditation
19:00 to 20:00	Walking Meditation
20:00 to 21:00	Sitting Meditation
21:00 to 23:00	Optional Practice.

----------

Ittosai (01.02.2014), Tong Po (02.02.2014), ullu (03.02.2014), Vladiimir (01.02.2014), Won Soeng (20.09.2014), Алекс Андр (01.02.2014), Алик (01.02.2014), Ануруддха (01.02.2014), Аньезка (02.02.2014), Богдан Б (10.02.2014), Бодо (02.02.2014), Влад К (01.02.2014), Германн (01.02.2014), Гошка (22.09.2014), Кузьмич (02.02.2014), Лайммилл (01.02.2014), Ритл (01.02.2014), Сергей И. (01.02.2014), Сергей Ч (01.02.2014), Федор Ф (01.02.2014), Читтадхаммо (01.02.2014), Эделизи (01.02.2014), Юй Кан (01.02.2014)

----------


## Лайммилл

> Я не уверена, что поняла Вашу мысль, к сожалению.


Насколько я понял, речь о том, что в головах людей, не решившихся радикально изменить свой образ жизни, мудрость потихоньку тухнет и отравляет существование (ибо болтаешься ни там, ни тут).

----------

Сергей Ч (01.02.2014), Федор Ф (01.02.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Насколько я понял, речь о том, что в головах людей, не решившихся радикально изменить свой образ жизни, мудрость потихоньку тухнет и отравляет существование (ибо болтаешься ни там, ни тут).


Есть момент временности эффекта медитации: если ты резко прекращаешь или снижаешь темп, то возвращается обычное восприятие и обычные омрачения. Важно иметь некий минимум, там два часа в день, например, и не нарушать его никогда. 
А насчет мудрости - тут вопрос, насколько пробито дно) Пока мы не достигли арийской ступени, мы не можем говорить, что уничтожили какой- то набор омрачений навсегда - они могут лишь быть временно прикрыты.
Кстати, Махаси Саядо говорил, что йоги должен стараться дойти минимум до сотапанны: это как тереть две палочки друг о друга - нужно стараться, пока не появится пламя, не загорится огонь. Говорил, что вы должны себя спасти от низших миров, отбросив взгляды о вечности или беспричинности, а также иллюзию о душе и веру в очищение через ритуалы. 
С другой стороны: если думать об этом все время, можно сойти с ума ))

----------

Ittosai (01.02.2014), SlavaR (01.02.2014), Алик (01.02.2014), Богдан Б (10.02.2014), Германн (01.02.2014), Лайммилл (02.02.2014), Сергей Ч (01.02.2014), Читтадхаммо (01.02.2014)

----------


## Ануруддха

Повествование вдохновляющее на практику, спасибо Женя.




> Саядо Джи любит говорить: 
> _"С самого утра и до ночи человек сгорает в огне жажды, мечется от предмета к предмету в поисках наслаждения, и лишь сон дает ему некоторую передышку. Наконец-то нет больше звуков, форм, запахов - о, отдых! Никто в мире не согласится променять свой сон ни на одно из чувственных удовольствий"_


Понравилось сравнение со сном.

----------

Lion Miller (02.02.2014), Алик (01.02.2014), Аньезка (02.02.2014), Богдан Б (10.02.2014), Жека (02.02.2014), Лайммилл (02.02.2014), Сергей Ч (01.02.2014), Федор Ф (01.02.2014), Фил (01.02.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Уважаемая Жека, не могли бы Вы написать подробную инструкцию ("для чайников") - какие документы нужно оформлять для участия в бирманских ретритах, где покупать билеты и т.д. - чтоб можно было взять с Вас пример?
> 
> Спасибо за вдохновляющий рассказ!


Германн, нужно связаться с монастырем и написать им о планируемой дате приезда. Они должны подтвердить и выслать вам письмо для посольства с просьбой дать медитационную визу. Она дается на три месяца и может быть продлена на месте до шести, или даже более месяцев, если монастырь сочтет вас хорошим практиком. Политика тут такая, что если учитель видит ваше старание, никаких проблем не будет - только практикуй. 
Авиабилеты лучше всего искать через scyscaner.ru.
В посольстве Бирмы в БКК просят анкету, приглашение от монастыря и несколько фото. Все быстро и удобно.

----------

Германн (02.02.2014)

----------


## Жека

Одна из самых сильных цитат Саядо Джи:
_
"Когда будущий Будда Готама был еще бодхисаттвой, он подумал: "В этом мире все изменчиво и мимолетно, но должно быть нечто, что существует неизменно! В этом мире все пронизано болью, но должно быть нечто свободное от всякого страдания! В этом мире все основано на идее о "я", но должно быть нечто, где растворяется любое "я"! В этом мире все постоянно пылает и здесь невозможно спастись от огня, но должно быть место, где царит Прохлада! 
Будда открыл Путь к истинному миру, к покою, к прекращению становления, к уничтожению рождения, старости, болезни и смерти. Приложите все усилия, чтобы достичь этого места"._

----------

Ittosai (02.02.2014), Joy (22.09.2014), Tong Po (02.02.2014), ullu (03.02.2014), Алик (02.02.2014), Ануруддха (02.02.2014), Богдан Б (10.02.2014), Бодо (02.02.2014), Ритл (02.02.2014), Эделизи (02.02.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

Интересно, а в России получить медитационную визу можно? Туристическую дают на три месяца вроде.

----------


## Жека

> Интересно, а в России получить медитационную визу можно? Туристическую дают на три месяца вроде.


Можно, но сложнее, как и все в нашей стране) В Москве в посольстве.

----------

Германн (02.02.2014), Эделизи (02.02.2014)

----------


## Ануруддха

Чтобы добраться до Мьянмы  (Бирмы) в любом случае нужно лететь до Бангкока (прямых рейсов из России нет). 

Визовый отдел посольства Мьянмы работает в рабочие дни с 9.00 до 12.00 (сдача документов) и с 14.00 до 16.30 (получение) и находится по адресу 132 Sathorn Nua Road, Bangkok. 
Тут несколько информационных фото посольства в Бангкоке: https://plus.google.com/photos/+JimW...92571281243217

----------

Ittosai (02.02.2014), Joy (22.09.2014), Алик (02.02.2014), Богдан Б (10.02.2014), Германн (02.02.2014), Эделизи (02.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Чтобы добраться до Мьянмы  (Бирмы) в любом случае нужно лететь до Бангкока (прямых рейсов из России нет). 
> 
> Визовый отдел посольства Мьянмы работает в рабочие дни с 9.00 до 12.00 (сдача документов) и с 14.00 до 16.30 (получение) и находится по адресу 132 Sathorn Nua Road, Bangkok. 
> Тут несколько информационных фото посольства в Бангкоке: https://plus.google.com/photos/+JimW...92571281243217


Как верно я подметила, что визу надо продлевать именно в Индии. В России -- разброд, шатание, новые правила и т.п.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Как верно я подметила, что визу надо продлевать именно в Индии. В России -- разброд, шатание, новые правила и т.п.


М, продлевать куда? Визу можно сделать и в России но далеко не всем удобно это делать в Москве, а в Бангкок в любом случае лететь.

Наверное надо бы выделить сообщения про визу в отдельную тему.

----------

Германн (02.02.2014), Эделизи (02.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> М, продлевать куда? Визу можно сделать и в России но далеко не всем это удобно это делать в Москве, а в Бангкок в любом случае лететь.
> 
> Наверное надо вы выделить сообщения про визу в отдельную тему.


Продлевать в Индии, в Индию.* Хорошо сделать отдельную тему про это.*

----------


## Ittosai

Женя а подскажи плиз..практиковали ли вы в Пандитараме 4 защитных медитации перед основной практикой випассаны? В книге Мехаси Саядо упоминается об этом, и вроде где-то видел дхамматок Саядо У Пандиты об этой теме.  В Таиланде в монастыре линии Махаси Саядо вроде как не практикуют. Во всяком случае за то время что я там пребывал этому не обучали.

----------


## Жека

> Продлевать в Индии, в Индию.* Хорошо сделать отдельную тему про это.*


Я в Канди собираюсь ехать скоро за индийской визой, как, кстати, вы решаете свой визовый вопрос? Спасибо

----------


## Нико

> Я в Канди собираюсь ехать скоро за индийской визой, как, кстати, вы решаете свой визовый вопрос? Спасибо


У меня Х виза, гостевая, потому что, по индийским законам, я замужем за тибетцем. 18-го заканчивается, надеюсь тут продлить.

----------


## Жека

> Женя а подскажи плиз..практиковали ли вы в Пандитараме 4 защитных медитации перед основной практикой випассаны? В книге Мехаси Саядо упоминается об этом, и вроде где-то видел дхамматок Саядо У Пандиты об этой теме.  В Таиланде в монастыре линии Махаси Саядо вроде как не практикуют. Во всяком случае за то время что я там пребывал этому не обучали.


Я Тайланду вообще в плане практики не доверяю, вот в октябре была проездом в Чомтонге- очень плохие впечатления.  Люди просто добавляют что- то свое, и само качество наставничества крайне низкое. 
Про защитные медитации не в курсе и в Пандитораме их не было.Есть метта- чантинг два раза в день. Дэвы в Пандитораме защищают йогинов.  :Kiss:

----------

Ittosai (02.02.2014), Богдан Б (10.02.2014), Германн (02.02.2014), Сергей Ч (02.02.2014)

----------


## Ittosai

> Я Тайланду вообще в плане практики не доверяю, вот в октябре была проездом в Чомтонге- очень плохие впечатления.  Люди просто добавляют что- то свое, и само качество наставничества крайне низкое. 
> Про защитные медитации не в курсе и в Пандитораме их не было.Есть метта- чантинг два раза в день. Дэвы в Пандитораме защищают йогинов.


Вот сборник дхамматоков Саядо у Пандита http://www.dhammadownload.com/Sayada...ma-english.htm ,там ретрит 2004-2005 года записан ..Объясняются именно 4 защитных медитации.

----------

Германн (02.02.2014), Жека (02.02.2014)

----------


## Жека

Саядо У Пандита - совершенно потрясающий. У него дибба чаккху, он читает ум! В ту же секунду! Стоит тебе подумать - и он уже все знает. Я в итоге запрещала себе на учениях всякие размышления, потому что он тут же говорил: "а вот некоторые западные йоги тут думают, что...."
На личной встрече я немного тряслась (вдруг какая глупость на ум придет?), но все обошлось )) 
Мой Учитель со ШЛ говорил, что когда он жил в Пандитараме, однажды он подумал, почему они не готовят карри? Наутро карри было в столовой. В другой раз он вспомнил про черные орешки (традиционное ланкийское блюдо, тоже к завтраку), и скоро получил их. )

----------

Ittosai (02.02.2014), Алик (02.02.2014), Аньезка (03.02.2014), Богдан Б (10.02.2014), Германн (02.02.2014), Дхармананда (04.02.2014), Кузьмич (03.02.2014), Лайммилл (02.02.2014), Сергей Ч (03.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2014), Читтадхаммо (03.02.2014), Эделизи (03.02.2014)

----------


## Ануруддха

А чем практически обусловлен столь ранний подъем в 3 утра? Это дает какие-то преимущества для практики?

----------

Нико (04.02.2014)

----------


## Жека

> А чем практически обусловлен столь ранний подъем в 3 утра? Это дает какие-то преимущества для практики?


Бханте Пемасири сказал, что он пережил за 12 лет в Пандитараме куда больше моего) и будили тогда в 2-45, с отбоем в 23 часа! 
На самом деле, довольно скоро привыкаешь. Вечером уже никакой сонливости и даже спать особенно не хочется. У меня бывали периоды такого энтузиазма, что не хотелось ни спать, ни есть - кусок в горло не лез буквально)

----------


## Ittosai

А что так жёстко по поводу сидения только в лотосе и полулотосе? Неужели положение ног "по бирмански" не допускается?

----------

Фил (03.02.2014)

----------


## Жека

> А что так жёстко по поводу сидения только в лотосе и полулотосе? Неужели положение ног "по бирмански" не допускается?


Допускается, я имела в виду - нельзя сидеть in a casual style

----------

Ittosai (03.02.2014)

----------


## Kit

Спасибо за рассказ, очень вдохновенно.
А какой язык в этом центре? Можно ли обойтись английским?

----------


## Ittosai

> Допускается, я имела в виду - нельзя сидеть in a casual style


Это радует) А то я уж испугался :Smilie:  А что за книжки тебе презентовали? Может поищу в сети.. Парочку книг Саядо у Пандиты видел онлайн.

----------


## Жека

> Спасибо за рассказ, очень вдохновенно.
> А какой язык в этом центре? Можно ли обойтись английским?


И Вам спасибо за внимание. 
Непальский бхикку, к моему счастью, отлично говорил по-англ, чего нельзя сказать об остальных учителях. Бирманский ингглиш один их самых жутких (), с какими- то завываниями, почти ничего не понимала от остальных монахов.
Ittosai
Очень много! Штук десять. На сайте должны быть.

----------


## ullu

> Вложение 15913
> 
> Вложение 15914


чего-то не открываются вложения во втором посте

----------

Аньезка (04.02.2014), Лайммилл (03.02.2014)

----------


## Ануруддха

> 5. Каждый другой день встречаться с учителем и отчитываться о своей практике.


Насколько подробно необходимо отчитываться о своей практике и в какой форме проходит интервью? Это вопрос об уровне владения английским. Насколько сложно надо изъясняться или достаточно простых фраз? Может быть привести пример интервью.

----------


## Жека

> чего-то не открываются вложения во втором посте


Вставила ролик, посмотрите.

*Валера*, английский должен быть хороший. Вопрос очень серьезный: если не понять, что тебе объясняют, практика не пойдет. И ты должен уметь объяснить то, что испытал. Даже мне порой не хватало словарного запаса, хотя я давно живу не в России и могу говорить нормально.
Пример интервью. У тебя есть три фазы для доклада: сидячая медитация, медитация на ходьбе и дэйли лайф. Ты должен выбрать наилучший опыт за последний день и рассказать о нем за десять минут.
Схема такая:
1. Что происходило с главным объектом (подъемом и опусканием стенки живота и с тремя шагами при ходьбе)? Мог ли ты удерживать объект от начала до конца? Что ты осознал, делая это? Какие были ощущения?
2. Дополнительные объекты. Были ли мысли во время медитации? Как быстро ты понял, что думаешь и начал осознавать "размышляю, размышляю"? Что произошло с мыслями после этого?
Тревожили ли тебя звуки или телесные ощущения? Если была боль, то что произошло с ней после того, как ты начал ее наблюдать? Она уменьшилась или увеличилась? 
Если была радость, то мог ли ты наблюдать ее так, как есть? Не захватила ли она твой ум? Что произошло после наблюдения? 

При этом нужно отдавать себе отчет, что дополнительные объекты - помеха для созерцания, и ты должен снова и снова направлять ум к главному объекту.
В определенный момент йоги перестает видеть движения живота. Дыхание тоже как будто бы испаряется. Ему тогда дают новый объект - наблюдение "сижу, сижу" и точки касания тела с землей. Если и это уже невозможно осознавать по причине утончения и исчезновения телесных ощущений- тогда дают совсем тонкий объект: точки на лице. Как минимум десять штук одна за другой. Это освежает ум и помогает избавиться от возможной усталости.

----------

AndyZ (04.02.2014), Ittosai (04.02.2014), Joy (22.09.2014), Ануруддха (04.02.2014), Богдан Б (10.02.2014), Ритл (04.02.2014), Юй Кан (04.02.2014)

----------


## Жека

- Самсара - это ум и материя, которые появляются опять и опять. И это страдание. 
И их появление без осознанности - это неведение, когда мы считаем, что это нечто хорошее - видеть, слышать, думать и так далее. Это как видеть все, имея катаракту: человек вроде видит, но все объекты искажены его болезнью.
- Танха возникает в отсутствии Сатипаттхана. Сатипаттхана дает истинное, чистое счастье, но невежественные люди считают, что это ведет к смерти, к уничтожению, и что это нечто страшное: если нет форм, звуков, чувств, идей... Они находят радость в том, чтобы слышать, видеть, думать... Третья истина (дуккха ниродха) остается непонятой.

----------

Ittosai (04.02.2014), Ануруддха (04.02.2014), Богдан Б (10.02.2014), Гошка (22.09.2014)

----------


## Ittosai

> Вставила ролик, посмотрите.
> 
> *Валера*, английский должен быть хороший. Вопрос очень серьезный: если не понять, что тебе объясняют, практика не пойдет. И ты должен уметь объяснить то, что испытал. Даже мне порой не хватало словарного запаса, хотя я давно живу не в России и могу говорить нормально.
> Пример интервью. У тебя есть три фазы для доклада: сидячая медитация, медитация на ходьбе и дэйли лайф. Ты должен выбрать наилучший опыт за последний день и рассказать о нем за десять минут.
> Схема такая:
> 1. Что происходило с главным объектом (подъемом и опусканием стенки живота и с тремя шагами при ходьбе)? Мог ли ты удерживать объект от начала до конца? Что ты осознал, делая это? Какие были ощущения?
> 2. Дополнительные объекты. Были ли мысли во время медитации? Как быстро ты понял, что думаешь и начал осознавать "размышляю, размышляю"? Что произошло с мыслями после этого?
> Тревожили ли тебя звуки или телесные ощущения? Если была боль, то что произошло с ней после того, как ты начал ее наблюдать? Она уменьшилась или увеличилась? 
> Если была радость, то мог ли ты наблюдать ее так, как есть? Не захватила ли она твой ум? Что произошло после наблюдения? 
> ...


Судя по расписанию практик, вы начинали  с медитации сидя ,а потом ходьба. Или допускался и обратный вариант? В Таиланде где я практиковал обязательно начинают именно с ходьбы а потом переходят к сидению..Это  я так для себя интересуюсь отличиями тайского варианта метода Махаси Саядо от бирманского :Smilie:   Кстати ,а что тебе показалось в Ват Чомтонге их собственным добавлением? Практика осознанных поклонов или ещё что-то?

----------


## Жека

> Судя по расписанию практик, вы начинали  с медитации сидя ,а потом ходьба. Или допускался и обратный вариант? В Таиланде где я практиковал обязательно начинают именно с ходьбы а потом переходят к сидению..Это  я так для себя интересуюсь отличиями тайского варианта метода Махаси Саядо от бирманского  Кстати ,а что тебе показалось в Ват Чомтонге их собственным добавлением? Практика осознанных поклонов или ещё что-то?


В 3-30 мы начинали ходить полчаса до сидения.
Чомтонг - это попса полная ) Немецкие мальчики с улыбками до ушей, которые рассказывают, что самадхи, оказывается - это жесткая концентрация, и "нам того не надобно", а тхина мидха - это когда спать хочется. Ну и чисто тайские расслабоны- можно после 12-ти кушать мороженое, сыры)) И особенно умилило, что людям, которые только начали что- то делать, дают бумажки с надписью "udayabhayanyana", не объясняя, что это означает ) Типа человек посидел неделю и осознал ужас возникновения и исчезновения потока ума и материи.
В Пандитараме тебе вообще никто не скажет, на каком ты этапе, отчитался - пошел дальше практиковать. Никакой там отсебятины, ну Тайланд есть Тайланд. Сабай-сабай-сабай)

----------

Ittosai (04.02.2014)

----------


## Ittosai

Кстати, а что в Пандитараме рассказывали по поводу кханика-самади? У меня такое впечатление что все почему-то разный смысл вкладывают в этот термин..Пемасири Тхера вроде как вообще его не упоминает в тех книгах что издал Девид Янг. Хотя возможно я проглядел..

----------


## Sadhak

> Никакой там отсебятины, ну Тайланд есть Тайланд. Сабай-сабай-сабай)


Ну, наверное может разница в том, что в Тае в монахи идут как у нас в армию. 3 месяца отсидеть обязан по молодости, а то не "пацан". Меня там несколько удивляли курящие и весело болтающие монахи на входах в своих избушках.
А вот в этом году видел на пляже на острове, где есть только мечеть, и буддийского монастыря точно нет, видимо прикомандированного негра-монаха. Где-то в обед, приходил на пляж, садился под дерево, втыкал рядом что-то вроде таблички- опахала, наверное с названием линии, и учил подтягивающихся к нему фарангов в плавках. Человек по пятнадцать собирал так. Сидели, слушали, шейки ему все носили, жарко.

----------

Фил (05.02.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Кстати, а что в Пандитараме рассказывали по поводу кханика-самади? У меня такое впечатление что все почему-то разный смысл вкладывают в этот термин..Пемасири Тхера вроде как вообще его не упоминает в тех книгах что издал Девид Янг. Хотя возможно я проглядел..


Речь о непрерывном памятовании, когда у тебя не один объект, как обычно бывает, а - много, и ум все время направлен на объект, который возникает в данную секунду.
У Пемасири Тхера нет никаких конфликтов с У Пандита Джи, он там жил 12 лет, и очень высокого мнения об учителе и о месте. Разве что сам лет десять назад отошел от такой строгости. По стилю они совершенно разные, и по темпераменту, и по манере общаться. Бханте Пемасири окружен "своими" людьми в том плане, что Кандубода - это нечто вроде полузакрытого круга. Пандитарама - это поток, в который приезжают тысячи и тысячи людей ежегодно.

----------

Ittosai (08.02.2014), Богдан Б (10.02.2014), Читтадхаммо (08.02.2014)

----------


## Ittosai

> Речь о непрерывном памятовании, когда у тебя не один объект, как обычно бывает, а - много, и ум все время направлен на объект, который возникает в данную секунду.


Это напоминает метод "безвыборочного осознавания". Но в методе Махаси Саядо всё же есть главная зацепка, к примеру отслеживание "поднятие опускание" стенки живота а уж когда появляются на горизонте другие объекты внимание на время переключается на них,но потом ведь нужно снова возвращать к основному объекту. Или не так?

----------


## Жека

> Это напоминает метод "безвыборочного осознавания". Но в методе Махаси Саядо всё же есть главная зацепка, к примеру отслеживание "поднятие опускание" стенки живота а уж когда появляются на горизонте другие объекты внимание на время переключается на них,но потом ведь нужно снова возвращать к основному объекту. Или не так?


В сидячей медитации - безусловно. Как я писала раньше, у тебя есть главный объект. Когда он исчезает вместе с утончением дыхания - концентрируешься на "сидение, касание", или на точках в теле. 
В медитации на ходьбе объект - шаги (их три).
В обычной жизни - то самое осознавание того, что происходит, будь то стояние, прием пищи, размышления, стирка одежды и так далее. Делаешь все медленно, проговаривая про себя. 
Безвыборочное осознавание в лотосе наступает, когда самадхи стало настолько сильным, что ... открывается поток. Поток возникновений и исчезновений. У Махаси Саядо это описано достаточно подробно, но поток этот может придти, а может - нет.

----------

Ittosai (08.02.2014), Богдан Б (10.02.2014), Читтадхаммо (08.02.2014)

----------


## Ittosai

Спасибо. Вот теперь понятней :Kiss:

----------


## Мари_

вы пишете не о Shwe Oo Min Dhamma Sukha Forest Meditation Center? это одно и тоже, или это разные медитационные центры?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Люди просто добавляют что- то свое,


у Махаси Саядо тоже добавляют. мысленное проговаривание: "сижу, сижу", "касаюсь", "слышу", и тд. -Откуда они это взяли, из каких сутр?
по моему, традиция Pa-Auk ортодоксальнее

----------


## Юань Дин

> _
> "Ананда, будьте сами себе островом, будьте сами себе светом и прибежищем, обретите остров в Дхамме, найдите в ней прибежище; не ищите его ни в чем ином.
> При этом, Ананда, бхикку пребывает, созерцая тело, как состоящее из частей, ревностный, внимательный, владеющий собой благодаря сдерживанию 
> "Ананда, будьте сами себе островом, будьте сами себе светом и прибежищем, обретите остров в Дхамме, найдите в ней прибежище; не ищите его ни в чем ином.
> При этом, Ананда, бхикку пребывает, созерцая тело, как состоящее из частей, ревностный, внимательный, владеющий собой благодаря сдерживанию жажды и недовольства, так свойственных этому миру. Так же и в чувствах пребывает он, созерцая чувства...Так же и внутри своего ума пребывает он... и в состояниях своего ума пребывает он, созерцая состояния своего ума, ревностный, внимательный, владеющий собой благодаря сдерживанию жажды и недовольства, так свойственных этому миру"._
> Вложение 15917


: pray :

Спасибо за Ваши сообщения.

----------


## Georgio

Подскажите, пожалуйста, если кто-то сталкивался, а насколько быстро выдают медитационную визу в Бангкоке? И сколько примерно ждать sponsorship letter от Центра?
На сайте http://www.saddhamma.org/html/getting-to-burma.shtml пишут, что стоит подавать на медитационную визу за 3-4 месяца до визита. Можно ли как то ускорить этот процесс (кроме варианта с туристической визой)?

----------


## Сергей-Сергей

> Германн, нужно связаться с монастырем и написать им о планируемой дате приезда. Они должны подтвердить и выслать вам письмо для посольства с просьбой дать медитационную визу. Она дается на три месяца и может быть продлена на месте до шести, или даже более месяцев, если монастырь сочтет вас хорошим практиком. Политика тут такая, что если учитель видит ваше старание, никаких проблем не будет - только практикуй. 
> Авиабилеты лучше всего искать через scyscaner.ru.
> В посольстве Бирмы в БКК просят анкету, приглашение от монастыря и несколько фото. Все быстро и удобно.


Здравствуйте, дорогие!

в центр Пандитарамы можно попасть с туристической визой. Религиозная виза не обязательна, если срок вашего пребывания в стране не превышает 30 дней.
Визу можно получить в Москве в консульстве за 40 USD и 3-5 рабочих дней. Понадобится копия авиабилета.

Также можно визу оформить электронно. см здесь http://myanmarembassy.ru/10421080107...1091-visa.html

Такси из аэропорта или из гостиницы Янгона до форест центра обойдется в 50USD.

С центром лучше связаться по почте, как и рекомендовала Жека и получить от них подтверждение, что готовы вас принять. 

Они просто невероятные! ))

----------

Ануруддха (11.05.2017), Владимир Николаевич (11.05.2017)

----------


## Сергей-Сергей

Здравствуйте!

по ссылке можно скачать аудио-запись ежегодного 60-дневного ретрита Пандитарамы 12.2015-01.2016.

В ходе ежедневного 1-часового dhamma-talk Пандитарама разъясняет технику медитации Випассаны по методу Махаси Саядо. 1 фрагмент (файл) - 1 час. Названия пронумерованы для сортировки в хронологическом порядке.

Запись на бурмизе с прекраснейшим английским переводом. 

Эта запись - невероятный помощник в практике.

----------

Thaitali (24.05.2017), Ануруддха (17.05.2017), Владимир Николаевич (17.05.2017)

----------


## Ануруддха

@*Сергей-Сергей* может быть опишите в отдельной теме свой опыт посещения Пандитарамы, будет интересно и полезно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.05.2017)

----------


## Сергей-Сергей

> @*Сергей-Сергей* может быть опишите в отдельной теме свой опыт посещения Пандитарамы, будет интересно и полезно.


 @*Ануруддха*, особо делиться нечем - написал в центр письмо с датами, получил ответ, купил билет, получил визу, прилетел, приехал, отсидел/отлежал/отходил, уехал, улетел ))).

----------


## Йен

> отсидел/отлежал/отходил .


/осознал/отпустил  забыли )

----------


## Сергей-Сергей

> /осознал/отпустил  забыли )


ну есесссно - Запредельный Ясный Свет льется рекой и пребывание в Ниббане доставляет неописуемые наслаждения!!

Но Саядо все эти фантазии очень жестко приземляет на место )).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.05.2017)

----------


## Йен

> ну есесссно - Запредельный Ясный Свет льется рекой и пребывание в Ниббане доставляет неописуемые наслаждения!!
> 
> Но Саядо все эти фантазии очень жестко приземляет на место )).



Надеюсь пребывание в осознанной бдительности с памятованием, Саядо не приземляет на место, иначе зачем туда лететь/ехать, сидеть /лежать/ходить где угодно можно ) )

----------


## Сергей-Сергей

> Надеюсь пребывание в осознанной бдительности с памятованием, Саядо не приземляет на место, иначе зачем туда лететь/ехать, сидеть /лежать/ходить где угодно можно ) )


Об этом лучше узнать самому у какого-л Саядо. Я в этой терминологии не очень, если честно )).

Мне повезло попасть к Sayadaw Pannasami, он мне очень помог в практике. Говорит по-английски.

----------


## Сергей-Сергей

пожалуй из опыта можно поделиться впечатлениями по времени пребывания в центре.

первый раз ездил в конце апреля-начале мая 2016, 2 недели. Самое жаркое время. +38-40. Вентиляторы нужны и не спасают до тех пор, пока жару не выбираешь объектом наблюдения )). С 10 мая начинают вешать москитные сетки, т.к. начинается сезон дождей. В общем-то не смертельно. Мне очень понравилось.

Второй раз был в марте-апреле 2017. 10 дней. +32-35. Жара переносится не сложно.

говорят, что самое комфортное время  в центре - декабрь-январь. Именно в эти 2 месяца проходит ежегодный 60-дневный ретрит Випассаны.

из важных вещей - имеет смысл брать с собой хозяйственное мыло, т.к. местный порошок плохо вымывается в местной воде и потом, из-за порошка, одежда на жаре раздражает кожу. С хоз мылом такого нет.

Первый раз уезжал из центра сразу в аэропорт на вечерний рейс. В 21:00 в аэропорту "накрыло" насчет еды. На такой случай можно брать с собой орехи. В центре лучше их хранить недоступным для муравьев способом )).

----------

Алик (25.05.2017), Владимир Николаевич (24.05.2017), Фил (24.05.2017)

----------

